# using dark wax



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The wax won't be as light as cappings or non-brooded comb, but it will be a lot lighter than the comb looks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cocoons are a big part of what makes it dark. You can, but it's difficult not to waste a lot of the wax that is in the cocoons.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

sooo, what to do with all this dark wax??? Does anyone ever melt it down and make "dark" beeswax candles with it??? I have a ton of this stuff and really hate to throw it way.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Brood comb wax is OK for uses such as furniture polish, and leather softener.
It is traded in routinely at places like Dadants.
If no chemicals were used in the colony it can be used for candles as well. Some people prefer the dark orange/brown candles, thinking they are more "natural". The smell of brood comb wax is often displeasing so if the natural honey scent we all love is important and you don't want to artificially scent your candles that might be a problem.
Sheri


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*dark wax*

I have had some real dark wax I just threw it in my solar wax melter and sun will bleach it real light for makeing new sheets of foundation. see it on my web site.
www.geocities.com/fatbeeman


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

I put on a pot of boiling water outside on a Coleman propane stove and dump the dark comb into it and let it melt. When it cools you have a nice block of wax on top with impurities on the bottom of it, these I scrape off and save to throw in with the next batch. The remaining wax is darker than capping wax and I wouldn't use it for any fair entry but it's great for any other normal usage. Oh, the pot should have a shape that permits easy removal of the wax chunk.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I had some dark wax that I added "red" color to and made Christmas candles


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

What about texture of the wax compared to wax cappings and smell when you're making candles??

Actually, I kinda think the idea of dark candles mixed in with the golden candles are a nice decorating idea. Not mix the wax, but mix the candles in your decorating scheme. The rustic look is good,


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

or you could try making the hand kneaded candles that I posted. They utilize all sorts of wax colors.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"Actually, I kinda think the idea of dark candles mixed in with the golden candles are a nice decorating idea. Not mix the wax, but mix the candles in your decorating scheme. The rustic look is good,"

I had made some "Santas" of the dark was and wasn`t going to sell them but one lady saw them and wanted them sooooo


----------

